# Urgent Question on brine.



## dave17a (Dec 21, 2015)

Did 18 lbs. of bellies with Sausagemakers  Right amount in brine except only did 1 gallon water last wed. and calls for 2.5 per 25 lbs. Put xtra gallon in tonight. Says around 5 days for this. Have done this cure before on just rubbing, slurry, they call for and salty stuff. My question is since this seemed to be concetrated, should I remove and soak for a day or so. Thanks for any info, Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2015)

Let it finish the rest of the recommended time, rest 24 hours or more and do a Fry Test. If too salty give it a 4 hour soak in plenty of fresh water and test again. Repeat as needed...JJ


----------



## dave17a (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks Jimmy. Just worried bout nitrate concentration


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 21, 2015)

To keep the trates and trites if any from going into high gear, keep your cooking temps below 350°, pretty hard to do in a skillet.  Recommend using an oven.

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

You added the remaining water so over the remaining time it will equalize...JJ


----------



## dave17a (Dec 22, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You added the remaining water so over the remaining time it will equalize...JJ


Well read your reply just now. test frying. Already dumped solution. Just gonna soak. Thanks mucho.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 22, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> To keep the trates and trites if any from going into high gear, keep your cooking temps below 350°, pretty hard to do in a skillet.  Recommend using an oven.
> 
> T


Well test fried. good. What do you mean high gear.  fried up long because of fat.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 22, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Well test fried. good. What do you mean high gear.  fried up long because of fat.


A bacon cooking study, “Effect of Frying and Other Cooking Conditions on Nitrosopyrrolidine Formation in Bacon” (Journal of Science, Vol. 39, pages 314-316), showed no evidence of nitrosamines in bacon fried at 210 °F for 10 minutes (raw), 210 °F for 15 minutes (medium well), 275 °F for 10 minutes (very light), or 275 °F for 30 minutes (medium well). But when bacon was fried at 350 °F for 6 minutes (medium well), 400 °F for 4 minutes (medium well), or 400 °F for 10 minutes (burned), some nitrosamines were found. Thus, well-done or burned bacon is potentially more hazardous than less well-done bacon. Also, bacon cooked by a microwave has less nitrosamine than fried bacon.

Hopefully this answered your question.

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2015)

Some worry about Nitrosamines from eating Bacon. But an Antioxidant like Citric Acid makes it harmless. Grandma was cutting edge. She always served OJ with Bacon and Eggs.

Quote: To keep the trates and trites if any from going into high gear,  I had to look at that one twice, then started laughing when I realized where you were going. Good one!...JJ


----------



## gibsorz (Dec 23, 2015)

If cancer from nitrosamines is what gets me,  I go for the oven bacon just because it turns out a better product, especially thick bacon.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 23, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Some worry about Nitrosamines from eating Bacon. But an Antioxidant like Citric Acid makes it harmless. Grandma was cutting edge. She always served OJ with Bacon and Eggs.
> 
> Quote: To keep the trates and trites if any from going into high gear,  I had to look at that one twice, then started laughing when I realized where you were going. Good one!...JJ


LOL    Thanks JJ      I know they have anti-venom for rattler bites but, that doesn't mean I'm going to let one bite me.  BTW, I hate canker sores.

T


----------

